# Remember the QTM this spring!!!!!



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

Well I trust everyone that is getting excitied to turkey hunt this spring will continue the QTM programs to balance the turkey populations through the state. I trust last fall you all took hens out of the flocks to get a better balanced sex ration and will also do the right thing this spring when it comes to the toms. Remember, we should only shoot toms that are 4.5 or older so let em go let em grow. Good luck!

I haven't shot a tom in 27 years! QTMA proud member!

Ganzer


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

I'm very interested in using this on my property in the NLP. How do I go about aging a tom while in the field?


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

4 car look at the tail make sure its mature then look at the face. Stubby faces are young ones. Finally look for the sagging belly and muscular legs. It takes time but you will get there.

Ganzer


----------



## 4 Car Garage (May 30, 2008)

MERGANZER said:


> 4 car look at the tail make sure its mature then look at the face. Stubby faces are young ones. Finally look for the sagging belly and muscular legs. It takes time but you will get there.
> 
> Ganzer


 
Usually, as soon as I see whiskers I'm dropping the hammer.:evilsmile


----------



## Spartan88 (Nov 14, 2008)

I always go for *Q*uality *T*urkey *M*eat, nothing better than succulent marinaded jake fillets on the grill.:evil:


----------



## jackbob42 (Nov 12, 2003)

Spartan88 said:


> ..... nothing better than succulent marinaded jake fillets on the grill.:evil:


That's what I call *Q*uality !


----------



## melvvin (Nov 21, 2007)

Spartan88 said:


> I always go for *Q*uality *T*urkey *M*eat, nothing better than succulent marinaded jake fillets on the grill.:evil:


----------



## 5150 (May 13, 2004)

Minimum of 3 beards on 1 side for me. On another note, I've been finding some promising beard sheds on our property lately. Mostly under the pine trees. Should be an exciting season.


----------



## michhutr (Jan 16, 2009)

It's not about big beards!!!!!!!


----------



## tstu2 (Apr 5, 2005)

4 Car Garage said:


> I'm very interested in using this on my property in the NLP. How do I go about aging a tom while in the field?


 
slice the breasts in half and count the rings...:lol:


----------



## RDS-1025 (Dec 1, 2008)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


5150 said:


> Minimum of 3 beards on 1 side for me. On another note, I've been finding some promising beard sheds on our property lately. Mostly under the pine trees. Should be an exciting season.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

4 Car Garage said:


> How do I go about aging a tom while in the field?


I normally age them by looking at their teeth. Different people go about it different ways...


----------



## MERGANZER (Aug 24, 2006)

5150 said:


> Minimum of 3 beards on 1 side for me. On another note, I've been finding some promising beard sheds on our property lately. Mostly under the pine trees. Should be an exciting season.


 

LOL gotta love those sheds!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Ganzer


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Come to think of it, most serious turkey hunters and turkey guides I know won't shoot jakes. You'd think if a guy paid for a one day guided hunt, that he'd shoot a jake. But most guides won't allow it, that I know of.

Don't they allow hens to be taken in over populated area's in the Fall hunt?

From MDNR...
http://www.michigan.gov/dnr/0,1607,7-153-10363_10958_10969-30279--,00.html
Wild turkey hunting in the fall enables the DNR to stabilize or reduce wild turkey numbers in certain areas of the state to meet local goals based on habitat conditions and public attitudes. License quotas are developed to harvest the desired number of turkeys to meet the management goal. To help reach these goals, hunters are encouraged to harvest female turkeys during the fall season.


----------



## FixedBlade (Oct 14, 2002)

I have found several shed spurrs. Enough to make a lamp. I'll post pictues later.


----------



## wyle_e_coyote (Aug 13, 2004)

You can't eat beards!


----------



## beer and nuts (Jan 2, 2001)

I thought most guides allow taking of jakes or any beard if the hunter chooses, especially bow and arrow.


----------



## CMRM (Jul 31, 2006)

> I thought most guides allow taking of jakes or any beard if the hunter chooses, especially bow and arrow.


That's my impression too. I just watched an A-Way hunting video, where the Abbas guys were in the last day of thier week long hunt, and decided to take a jake.

I wonder if Thunderhead will not allow his clients to shoot a small beard.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I'm only going by the guides I knew in the Baldwin area. I believe most their trips were shotgun. 
Now, that may have only done so because the area is pretty loaded with birds.

But back to the QTM, this policy from MDNR does kind of sound like it, doesn't it?

Wild turkey hunting in the fall enables the DNR to stabilize or reduce wild turkey numbers in certain areas of the state *to meet local goals based on habitat conditions* and public attitudes. License quotas are developed to harvest the desired number of turkeys to meet the management goal. *To help reach these goals, hunters are encouraged to harvest female turkeys *during the fall season.


----------



## srconnell22 (Aug 27, 2007)

CMRM said:


> I wonder if Thunderhead will not allow his clients to shoot a small beard.


Would you go on a guided deer hunt and shoot a spike? I wouldnt...


----------

